# Smart things we've done



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I wanted to start a thread about the smart tips, tricks and things we've done that make our life easier, cleaner or just plain nicer for the cats. I'll start with mine: My cats are edge pee-ers so urine and poop often went right over the sides and under the boxes ruining whatever was under there. I bought 4 VERY high sided litter boxes and put puppy pads in the front. I pat myself on the back each time I find urine on the disposable puppy pad which happens at least a couple times a week!

View attachment 26201


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Marcia _what a great idea for a thread! 
If you use clumping litter, I found a way to make it last longer and still not smell. Years ago I was able to find a litter spoon with narrower openings between the slats than is usual--it was purple. I use a regular litter spoon to take out the poos and big clumps, but often there are small urine clumps that the bigger spoon can't pick up, so my purple one with the narrow openings did the trick, but I've had it so long, the handle broke off, patched it up with duct tape, but it got so battered as I've had it for at least 15 or more yrs..... I've never found another one like it. So I use a small sieve now to take out those tiny clumps. It makes the litter last a lot longer without having to change the whole box to new litter. With my two cats I can stretch out the time to about every 3 months that I have to change the litter completely.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Good idea Marcia... the puppy pads _and_ this thread.

It hasn't happened yet, as room redecoration is still in progress, but my brother suggested that we cut a hole in the wall on the inside of the linen closet into his room so the cats can get in and out without the bedroom door needing to be left open. Galileo is constantly in and out of his bedroom all night long, banging persistantly at the door to be let in or out, and my brother can't sleep with the door open, so we're going to be installing a secret kitty passage.  I'd cut a cat door into my room from the other linen closet, but I often use my room for fosters, so I can't really allow free access.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

Good idea! I put newspaper under my litter box. My mom always did that so that is why I do it. I am still looking for a litter mat. I haven't found one that I like yet.

When I scoop, I put the contents into the newspaper before putting it into a grocery bag. It keeps the smell down from in my garage.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A car mat can work pretty good, rubber backing (no leaks) and often has little teeth that grip carpet underneath.
I also have bought cheap kitchen type rugs to put in front of litter boxes, these can be washed easily!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

soccergrl76 said:


> Good idea! I put newspaper under my litter box. My mom always did that so that is why I do it. I am still looking for a litter mat. I haven't found one that I like yet.
> 
> When I scoop, I put the contents into the newspaper before putting it into a grocery bag. It keeps the smell down from in my garage.
> 
> ...



I'm still thinking of something smart I did ....but in the meantime...I just bought (haven't received yet) 3M litter mats...they look really good to catch litter...reviews look good too! They are 19 bucks and seem big...20X36 I think? Worth a try I'll let everyine know how they work out...got them in dark brown to match my apt


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I will have to check those out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

catloverami - I use a metal scoop - actually I have 3! I need the strength of metal to get the goo off the bottom of the box. I like the idea of the extra fine scoop to get those last bits! Great idea!

dt8thd: You can buy the "through the wall" pet doors. They are relatively simple to install Also, pet doors normally come with hard plastic blocks to shut it off when needed.

soccergrl76: I used to use newspaper, but found with my edge pee-ers that the paper would just soak it up and ruin the floor anyways. I learned my puppy pad trick when the urine stained a permanent stain in my newly refinished hard wood floor! If you use newspaper, it could still ruin what is underneath.


----------

